# Etherial’s Instagram Account Shut Down?



## @zwen (Feb 6, 2020)

Etherial’s official Instagram page is set to private now. I can’t find anything of it. Is it just me or has something happened?


----------



## JK-PA (Feb 6, 2020)

I can still see it.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Feb 6, 2020)

@zwen said:


> Etherial’s official Instagram page is set to private now. I can’t find anything of it. Is it just me or has something happened?


it's not private anymore.
https://www.instagram.com/etherialguitarsofficial/


----------



## Thesius (Sep 4, 2022)

I forgot about this brand ngl


----------



## Andromalia (Sep 6, 2022)

Calling it a "brand" is a bit far-fetched in itself.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Sep 9, 2022)

Andromalia said:


> Calling it a "brand" is a bit far-fetched in itself.


Calling Matthew Brown (Etherial) anything aside from a "con artist" and a "scammer" is a bit far-fetched in itself.


----------

